# Illicit Desires



## Jimbo (Oct 1, 2010)

Why oh why do the cravings and illicit desires always rear their twisted head at this time of night?
No amount of water or milk (semi skimmed of course)   helps, in fact they only make you need to get up in the middle of the night to go to the loo.
Salad food stuffs just don't cut it, only the very naughty gives the desired satisfaction. In fact I'm beginning to salivate just thinking about an outsider slice of Mothers Pride bread, toasted and dripping in butter. (Well Bertolli olive oil spread to be precise, got to keep up the standards) 
Does anyone else suffer like this or am I the only one?
(Starts silently chanting repeatedly, I WILL BE GOOD, I WILL BE GOOD, I WILL BE GOOD, I AM NOT HUNGRY, I AM DELUSIONAL).


----------



## am64 (Oct 1, 2010)

what are your morning figures like jimbo ..i was very frustrated going to bed with a 5.9 and feeling hungrey and waking on 7.2 ..i now have a small snack of a marmite or peanut B (whole earth no added sugar) sandwich (granary loaf) or a digestive biscuit (low fat version)with a glass of milk i wake on a 6.9 ...and feel much better for it ...i only sussed this out by testing now i just do it ! experiment


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2010)

I often have images of the food stuff i no longer allow myself to eat, only this afternoon on an episode of come dine with me they were in glasgow and the lady was making arctic roll, i just wanted to run down the shop and buy some but alas fruit salad was my poison lol.


----------



## Jimbo (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't know what my numbers are as I am D & E, no tester or test strips provided, despite asking, I was told I don't need them, I just had to maintain a sensible diet and get more exercise.
I'd guess that it's just a craving as I don't have the "hungry" feeling.


----------



## Jimbo (Oct 2, 2010)

Steffie said:


> I often have images of the food stuff i no longer allow myself to eat, only this afternoon on an episode of come dine with me they were in glasgow and the lady was making arctic roll, i just wanted to run down the shop and buy some but alas fruit salad was my poison lol.



Well done Steffie! I wish everyone had your moral fortitude and fibre. 
Arctic Roll mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........   SORRY!!!


----------



## am64 (Oct 2, 2010)

i cant eat a fruit salad anymore ummm sadly melon grapes strawberrys mango all send my BS skywards   i do eat a few raspberry tho and the occasional confrence pear  what i also munch on is wet walnuts ( the walnuts that have just fallen not dried) or cob nuts ( the hazel nuts that have just fallen and are not dried) as they are good with the ole colestrol apparently  and very seasonal


----------



## Jimbo (Oct 2, 2010)

I've already brushed my teeth, so, I'm going to bed before I give in. Night all!


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> I've already brushed my teeth, so, I'm going to bed before I give in. Night all!



ROFL be strong jimbo , goodnight


----------



## am64 (Oct 2, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> I don't know what my numbers are as I am D & E, no tester or test strips provided, despite asking, I was told I don't need them, I just had to maintain a sensible diet and get more exercise.
> I'd guess that it's just a craving as I don't have the "hungry" feeling.



eeek well my DSN at GPs told me wednesday that they have decided that *non* insulin or other med that can endanger a HYPO users..*.ie D&E/ metformin users* ..are to be allowed 100 strips a year as we dont need them so much .... a sign of the times i be thinking as last june when i requested my strips it wasnt even questioned ...and i have a realy good practice !


----------



## Jimbo (Oct 3, 2010)

am64 said:


> eeek well my DSN at GPs told me wednesday that they have decided that *non* insulin or other med that can endanger a HYPO users..*.ie D&E/ metformin users* ..are to be allowed 100 strips a year as we dont need them so much .... a sign of the times i be thinking as last june when i requested my strips it wasnt even questioned ...and i have a realy good practice !



I'd say yes, you have a good practise. I think I will ask again the next time I'm due to see the DSN, with a bit of luck maybe things have changed since my last request. It would make sense as it would mean I was able to excercise better control if I knew what the figures were.


----------



## ypauly (Oct 3, 2010)

Why did I think this thread would contain sara beeny?


----------



## Caroline (Oct 4, 2010)

Sometimes the only way to get rid of illicite desires is to have a small ammount of whatever you desire. If I fancy chocolate I'll send hubby or son round tot he shop to get the smallest bar the shop has, and they will only go the once...


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I gave in to one of my illicit desires over the weekend and made myself a lasagne. Then I plugged the nutritional figures into my spreadsheet and passed out! 

I won't be having one of THOSE again for quite a while!

Andy


----------



## MargB (Oct 10, 2010)

Help me!  I love Christmas cake, I really do.  That rich fruit cake with icing - yum yum yum.  Obviously, it is now totally bad, from losing weight perspective to diabetes control.

So explain why I bought one of those Christmas cake/log/slice things this weekend and have eaten the lot?  By the way, it was gorgeous!

Not expecing a weight loss this Thursday!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 11, 2010)

MargB said:


> Help me!  I love Christmas cake, I really do.  That rich fruit cake with icing - yum yum yum.  Obviously, it is now totally bad, from losing weight perspective to diabetes control.
> 
> So explain why I bought one of those Christmas cake/log/slice things this weekend and have eaten the lot?  By the way, it was gorgeous!
> 
> Not expecing a weight loss this Thursday!



Probably exactly the same reason why I made myself a curry yesterday expecting to eat some of it and freeze the rest for another couple of meals later. Well, it went in one go!! But boy did I enjoy it.

It wasn't a Stollen was it? The one with persipan right down the middle? I love those.

Andy


----------



## MargB (Oct 11, 2010)

No, it wasn't Stollen.  don't like that as much as fruit cake.  It was delicious.  All gone.


----------

